# Sad News



## TNGIRL (Nov 29, 2012)

My heart is heavy, but I know all of Al's friends will want to know this sad news. Al's ex-wife Trinka Chapman passed away this afternoon. Trinka had been ill for the past 2 mos, and was close to death on more than one occasion. She had pulled thru and had shared a Thanksgiving dinner with the entire family last week. I saw pics on facebook and she looked so much better. Thank God for that special time together for them.
Trinka and Al had a very special relationship and were parents to Chelesa and Casey. They also delighted in a shared love of 3 grandchildren. The details are unknown to me at this time, but will be posted as soon as known. 
Al, I love you and please know that my thoughts and prayers go out to you and the girls and grandkids.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2012)

Al, It's been a long time since we hung out but I sure hate to hear this for you and your family.  Prayers for you all.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 29, 2012)

My thoughts and Prayers are with AL and family.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 29, 2012)

Man, so sorry to hear this brother Al.  My thoughts and prayers are definitely with you and your family.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, My prayers go out to Al and family.


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 29, 2012)

prayers sent Al sorry for your loss


----------



## pine nut (Nov 29, 2012)

Al, our hearts are heavy for you our friend.  We will remember you in our thoughts and prayers.  

Bill and Karin


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Al. I give my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## fredw (Nov 30, 2012)

Al, you and the family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  May God bless.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 30, 2012)

Very sad news to hear. Prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers Sent


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss brother Al. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 30, 2012)

my thoughts and prayers are with the family ....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent for your family Al.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent. May the Lord grant you peace.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 30, 2012)

May you and your family find peace and assurance in our lord and savior Jesus Christ. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers from here Al. So sorry to hear.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent Al


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent to AL and Family. Mike


----------



## robert carter (Nov 30, 2012)

Very sad news Al. Prayers sent for You and Family.RC


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 30, 2012)

Al I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent for you and your family.  Dan


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 30, 2012)

Al, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2012)

My sympathy is extended to Al and his entire family. You and yours are in my prayers, Al.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2012)

I`m sorry to hear this. Al, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Al. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family and Al.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry brother Al. My prayer for you and your daughters, and grandchildren.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 30, 2012)

My condolences,Al and family. You all are in my Prayers.


----------



## Southbow (Nov 30, 2012)

I know you'll miss her. I'm praying for you and the family.


----------



## CAL90 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## John V. (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and your family Al.


----------



## rydert (Nov 30, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## woodswalker (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers be with you good sir. May the Lord ease your pain and His words comfort you in this time.


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent from my family as well. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss AL! May she be in peace with the lord...


----------



## markland (Nov 30, 2012)

Very sad to hear the news Al and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 30, 2012)

Funeral arrangements are as follows:

Carmicheal's Funeral Home 
2950 King St.
Smyrna, Ga.

Memorial Services are scheduled for Sat Dec 8th at 2pm. Visitation will be 2 hrs prior to the funeral service(12 til 2), held in their chapel.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 30, 2012)

Thinking of you Al and lifting up your family in my prayers


----------



## Al33 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the thoughtful words and prayers for my family. Just got back from being with one of my 8 year old granddaughters as her mom & dad broke the news to her. That was a tough one folks.

I appreciate so much the many phone calls, texts, posts here and on FB from all of you, my extended family. God bless you all!!!


----------



## The knife (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayes sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers sent to Al and his family.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 30, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family Al.


----------



## whossbows (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Al


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

Al, close your eyes & go back to the very first time we met and remember that hug......... I'm sending it to you again right now, my heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear Al! Prayers sent from the Smith family.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear it.  God bless you and the family Al.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 30, 2012)

Our thought's and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2012)

Al My Thoughts, and Prayers go to you,and your family!!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 1, 2012)

You and your family have our thoughts and prayers.  God will sustain you through these tough times.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this news Sir.  Prayers added for you and yours


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the bad news AL. I will be praying for y'all.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 1, 2012)

Truly sorry for your loss Al.  God Bless you.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 1, 2012)

Thoughts and Condolences from me.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Dec 1, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 2, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family Al


----------



## gurn (Dec 2, 2012)

Very sorry for the loss. Prayers form Diana and me.


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Papa Al  My thought and prayers are with you and your family.  May GOD bless you all.     If you need me I am only a phone call away.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Dec 4, 2012)

Al, very sorry to hear of her passing. Praying for you and your family brother.


----------



## Ellbow (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Al. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
El


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers go out to you Al. Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 9, 2012)

My most sincere and heartfelt thanks to all of you who have prayed for Trinka and our family during the crisis that started on Set. 15 and concluded today. Although Trinka and I were divorced we still loved each other and I appreciate so much the understanding from my friends in this regard. For all who were able to make it to the memorial service today, thank you and God bless you!!!!! You all are the very best this old world has to offer to humanity!! My girls and I are very grateful!


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry for your family's loss .


----------

